# Stool consistency



## Tobykanobe (Dec 16, 2013)

My male is 4 months 17 days old. He eats twice a day. 

His bowel movement during the first part of the day are perfect. Firm, easy to pick up. As the day progresses, they become more loose. Sometimes they are soupy even. The next day, the cycle repeats. 

He has eaten the same food from breeder to me. No changes. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

What's his exercise schedule? The only thing I can think of is that as he's active during the day his stools become runny. 
I struggled so much to get a consistent stools from my dog at that age. For us the solution was to switch from kibble to a raw diet. Some people get good results from adding pumpkin puree to kibble though.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Penny will be 4 months old in two days. Her stools are pretty consistent but she is on a raw diet. If she plays really hard her stools become softer but rarely does she have a runny poo. If I notice the stools are getting a little looser or harder I use pumpkin puree. 

A raw meaty bone might help firm up your pups poos.


----------



## Tobykanobe (Dec 16, 2013)

I'll have to try that. What does the puree do exactly, make it stick together?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It regulates the water in the intestines, so it's good for both constipation and diarrhea.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Pumpkin didn't work well for us. I really think its an excitement/activity thing --- for instance, whenever we go to the dog park, Lua always poops twice. the first one is normal, the second one is rarely solid. She's finally about to grow out of it i think, at 9 months


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

We still have inconsistent poop with our 9 month old puppy. She has solid dumps in the morning and as the day wears on she gets runnier poop. She eats Oven Baked kibble and has since we brought her home from the breeder who was feeding Kirkland. We have gone through a lot of digestive upset with human food that was supposed to help. We tried Fortiflora powder, oatmeal, yogurt and pumpkin puree. We also tried rice and boiled chicken. Many dog treats also upset her. We are slowly getting better but still need to be really careful. Glad to hear that this is not unusual. We also have the runt of the litter so I expect her to be behind the rest of her age group and her litter mates.


----------



## Tobykanobe (Dec 16, 2013)

The pumpkin worked FANTASTIC.

The stool looks great now and is easy to pick up.

Thanks guys!


----------



## MrBrent (Jan 9, 2014)

This is interesting as my boy Gunner is 13 months old now and I transitioned him off of Kirkland puppy food to the Kirkland adult food that my older lab eats. I was noticing that he had firm stools in the am but he is a morning sleeper and then about 3pm he is revved up and I run him chasing the balls, frisbee, swimming etc for an hour or so in the afternoon. Some times in the middle of running around he will have very runny cow pie like stools. I have been trying to figure out if it's the food transition that I did over a few weeks or what the issue. Now I will try to figure out if it's related to his running around like a V does. 
Greg


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Our boy always empties himself when we take him somewhere exciting to run - the beach, trails, the farm, etc. We call it the excitement poops. Today for example we went on a 3 hour walk/run on our farm, and he had excitement poops 3 times over the course of the outing. 

I had asked our vet about it when our boy was younger and he said it is quite common for highly active dogs and not to worry, so we don't. Our guy always zooms off when he is done, so it definitely doesn't bother him. I think he runs faster afterwards


----------

